# Cramps before Fet



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi all, 

I'm due to have a 5 day blast (x2) Fet on Wednesday but have started having period like cramps. (I'm about day 16 now in my cycle) 

Is this normal and has anyone else had this? I am taking progynova, clexane and gestone 100.  

Thanks x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

The drugs caused me to be like that on both my fresh and FET cycles - very period type cramps which I was told was common.

As always though - if in doubt and its worrying you call your clinic.

Good luck honey xxx


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi cloudy 

Thanks for replying. I thought it may be all the drugs. You just start to panic a bit every twinge/niggle/cramp etc and also didn't get this on my last Fet. 

Good luck to you too with your transfer in August  xx


----------

